# La chronique du disque (December 2011)



## itywltmt

*This is the fourth of Pierre's Twelve Days of Blogging *

En français



> *The rules will be kept simple:* _here's what I found, here's where I found it, here's a couple of sentences about it and (possibly) some opinions_.
> 
> Not unlike Olympic Figure Skating, I will provide *two sets of marks *(letters A to D) on _sound quality (SQ)_ and on _overall impression (OI)_. These grades are entirely subjective, but here are some guidelines:
> 
> 
> *About "sound quality": *my point of reference is my iPod (160 GB iPod Classic) with standard earbud-type earphones. I ride the buses here in the National Capital Region; buses and work are where I do most of my iPod listening, so this gives you an idea of the ambient noise… When it comes to sound quality, *a good grade means I hear the music clearly, good recording pick-up, acoustically pleasing*.
> *About "overall impression": *my point of view varies widely. It may be jaded by other performances I have heard or own (comparisons will be identified if they apply), but *a good grade means I heard conviction, virtuosity, and I enjoyed it*.


My acquisitions for December









Stravinski - Françaix 
[eMusic on-line purchase]​
This vintage recording features Ernest Ansermet at the helm of the combined forces of the ORTF Orchestra (later, _Orchestre National de France_) and Chorus in two 20th century "concert operas" - Françaix's _Le diable boiteux_ (The limping devil) and the more famous _Oedipus Rex _by Stravinsky (sung in latin, with French narration). This live May 1951 broadcast concert performance aged well IMO. Ansermet is in his repertoire, and the singers fare well. B*+ for SQ, A for OI*.









Bruckner - Complete Symphonies (Original Versions) - Tintner
[Torrent download]​
I downloaded "the whole lot" of the Bruckner cycle by Georg Tintner and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra for NAXOS to complete the set I started with individual purchases earlier this year, and so I could do a few side-by-side comparisons of the Nowak Vs Haas editions (Read http://www.unicamp.br/~jmarques/mus/bruckner-e.htm). That was a tad ambitious, especially without the scores to refer to... And this becomes more of a _taste test _between Tintner and other versions I own (principally Jochum and Karajan, with the notable exception of YNS and his _Orchestre Metropolitain_ for the _Ninth_). Though I applaud Tintner for giving a very enthusiastic reading of the symphonies in their Nowak (read: original) versions, we are faced with an orchestra that lacks the _Bruckner sound _that a German orchestra would bring to these works. As I said in a past review of Richard Strauss music by the Buffalo Philharmonic, this is _Diet Bruckner _(all the notes, none of the fat) . Not taking away anything from the vision that Tintner tries to instill, just wishing he had a richer orchestra to play with… *A- for SQ, B+ for OI.*









Stravinsky, I.: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments / Zimmermann, B. / Fortner, W.: Symphony / Ligeti, G.: Lontano
[eMusic on-line purchase]​
Question: what is Stravinsky's concertante output for piano? Answer: The _capriccio_, _Movements _for piano and orchestra and his "concerto for piano and wind band". In my quest for these works I stumbled onto this recording of 20th Century repertoire conducted by *Gunther Wand*. These are 1980's recordings with a lot of avant-garde sounding music, which I probably would not have acquired had they not been part of this compilation (which includes the Stravinsky concerto). Generally, Wand provides the right mix of enthusiasm and "coolness" in approaching all these pieces, and I found them to be quite enjoyable, almost accessible (can't say that of anything composed by Ligeti necessarily, now can you…). The piano soloist does a good job on the Stravinsky, but the symphony by *Fortner *is the key take-away for me. Modern recordings, so good to the ears. *A for SQ, A- for OI.*









BERNSTEIN: Serenade / Facsimile / Divertimento
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
[eMusic on-line purchase]​
I picked up this CD of Bernstein's _Serenade_. I own a vinyl recording (Gidon Kremer, IPO with Bernstein himself conducting) and was looking for an alternate version - and this one does the trick. *** violin lines contrast well with Ms Alsop's orchestral treatment, The filler material (_Facsimile _and the _Divertimento_) are also well done. A fine NAXOS recording *A for SQ, A for OI*.









Debussy - Borodine - Wolf - QUATUOR ALCAN
[eMusic on-line purchase]​
Three works for string quartet are presented in this fine Analekta recording by the Montreal-based Alcan Quartet (I'm surprised they are not known as the Rio-Tinto quartet, because of the acquisition of the Canadian company by this British-Australian conglomerate). The works featured are *Debussy*'s only quartet, *Borodin*'s second and the lovely _quartetsatz _by *Wolf *known as the _Italian Serenade_. These are getting excellent performances, and I simply _love _the _Nocturne-Andante _from the Borodin quartet - terrific! *A for SQ, A for OI*.

No quick hits for today - rather stay tuned for two more blogs on music acquisitions and other notable finds from this past year!:tiphat:


----------

